# 13-A Visa Question



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Question guys and gals I have a 13a non quota visa PROBATIONARY. Well the year is almost up and now its time to go back and file for the amendment. The BI FORM 2014-12-006 Rev 0 has the checklist. Many of the items mentioned was done on the original application. EXAMPLE Valid NBI Clearance, Joint Affidavit etc. Do I have to get all this stuff again or is the one I did last November still valid?


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Interested in seeing how this plays out for you. I am preparing myself for the 13A process. Once I get info on this I will post too.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

I just got off of the phone with an expediter that my friend used for his SRRV (Courtesy) visa. He told me that all of the same paperwork filed for the Probationary 13A must be resubmitted for the Permanent 13A. He is researching for me about the Police Clearance letter from your hometown requirement as that is only valid for 6 months (once certified by a Philippine Consulate and the US Embassy in Manila is not an option for certification). I think that after one year a Philippine warrant check would be sufficient (NBI and local). But then again that is common sense which is generally not a factor here.

My situation is that I am going to the US with my wife for a quick trip. Upon our return, she will request me be granted a Balikbayan 13A Visa (stamped on arrival, good for one year). I will then go whichever path to get the Permanent 13A via the BI.


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

My husband too is applying for the 13a visa as well. We were married in USA years ago - our marriage certificate and his clearance from FBI were sent to Philippine Consulate in Chicago for authentication. Once we get these back, we will submit our application. I am doing this myself - I will post the process and progress.
Jon1, it might be a good idea to have your marriage certificate with you when you leave the country. I never changed my last name, so I was asked for proof of
marriage so that my husband could avail of the BB (Balikbayan) 1 yr visa.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Here is what is on the Immigration Web Site Amendment to PRV by Marriage Permanent Resident Visa by Marriage

And here is what is listed for the requirements for the PRV http://immigration.gov.ph/images/Im...-006 Rev 0 Amendment from Prob to PRV 13A.pdf Once you receive your PRV you will be required to go to Manila every 5 years for an updated photo for your PRV ACR I-Card and warrants check.

Now for the initial conversion to 13A application (Probationary Resident Visa by Marriage) the process is Conversion to Non-Quota Immigrant Visa by Marriage and the requirements are http://immigration.gov.ph/images/Im...-Quota Immigrant by Marriage Probationary.pdf shows that "Valid Police Clearance from country of origin or residence, if the applicant has stayed in the Philippines for *less than six (6) months*; " So that tells me that you do not need your home residence clearance if you have been here longer than 6 months when you file your 13A Conversion request. Which kinda validates why the home town Police Record certification is only valid for 6 months after issue by the Philippine Consulate in the US.

So based on all of this and how the Balikbayan Visa on Arrival Balikbayan Privilege is treated (after the first year, you can extend every 1, 2 or 6 months up to 36 months) the BB Visa is nothing more than a special Tourist visa (therefore you use your Tourist ACR I-Card for your Probationary Resident Visa Application). Also on the BB Visa you are required to do the Annual Report Annual Report with the BI in Jan and Feb.

I am going this route as I want to be able to legally work in the Philippines should the oppportunity present itself and seeing as how it takes a while to go thru this I might as well start this when I get back.

After dealing with all of the misinformation out there about the US Tourist Visa for my wife and the other info published about the 13A process on various forums and blogs, I think that a lot of the concerns are overblown or misunderstanding what is exactly required.


esv, yes we are bringing an NSO Copy of our Marriage Certificate with us. 

I am trying to find out who is telling the applicants that the home country Police clearance is required? As the form states, only needed if you are applying for the 13A conversion in your first six months.


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

Yes, there is a lot of misinformation. I had to reacquire citizenship and this process was simple once I understood what the BI required. 
My husband's clearance (from USA) might expire when we finally apply, in which case we'll have to get the clearance from here.
BI counts number of months from *last entry* into the country.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Yes esv. The months count starts from last entry into country. So I will be coming back in October. I will wait until April 2015 before I start the 13A Probationary conversion. That way I only need to get an NBI check (very easy) and no requirement for the US check (time and money consuming).


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Jon the annual report is required for the 13A probationary as well. As of last Jan I had 13a prob and was required to submit the report. Now after the prob become perm that may not be true. You know I really hate the hit and miss technique required here. Just remember what was true yesterday may not be so today, so I am not so sure it is miss information as it is how fickled minded the some government officials can be


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

c_acton, i agree. some misinformation comes from changes BI. there has been many changes, some staff do not seem to have the same policy. no wonder many provide conflicting advice. 
some websites too have not updated their information ... i try to go to the
official site. oftentimes, i don't find the answers.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

esv1226 said:


> c_acton, i agree. some misinformation comes from changes BI. there has been many changes, some staff do not seem to have the same policy. no wonder many provide conflicting advice.
> some websites too have not updated their information ... i try to go to the
> official site. oftentimes, i don't find the answers.





c_acton98 said:


> Jon the annual report is required for the 13A probationary as well. As of last Jan I had 13a prob and was required to submit the report. Now after the prob become perm that may not be true. You know I really hate the hit and miss technique required here. Just remember what was true yesterday may not be so today, so I am not so sure it is miss information as it is how fickle minded the some government officials can be


That is the entire issue or problem. If the BI website has outdated information in places {and it does} then that makes the entire site useless for people that need accurate information.
Like most any other govt office, the system is filled with employees who simply do not care and do as little as they can to keep their job.The system is broken in general and it would be folly to use information posted there. Only sure way to get it right and stay out of the crosshairs is to go to a BI office and then transact business with *{only}*a supervisor..


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Did not know this but you can apply online for the NBI CLEARANCE
NBI Online Application


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

jon1 said:


> Here is what is on the Immigration Web Site Amendment to PRV by Marriage Permanent Resident Visa by Marriage
> 
> And here is what is listed for the requirements for the PRV http://immigration.gov.ph/images/ImmigrantVisasForms/PRV/2014-12-006%20Rev%200%20Amendment%20from%20Prob%20to%20PRV%2013A.pdf Once you receive your PRV you will be required to go to Manila every 5 years for an updated photo for your PRV ACR I-Card and warrants check.
> 
> ...


Jon 1 pm to you


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Update went to NBI today just as it says on the site went and paid my fee 115 php at the cashier on the first floor. Went to the 3rd floor did the biometrics finger print and the photo. As an alien you will be a HIT. Then you go back down and have your fingerprints done with ink hard copy. Then you will be told to comeback in a week. Note the online application I could not get to print. It said to just bring the registration number. The guy at the Hard copy Fingerprint was confused a while but after I showed him the step from the site he said OK. 
Next week PU Clearance then off to the BI. will let you know what happens


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

c_acton98 said:


> Update went to NBI today just as it says on the site went and paid my fee 115 php at the cashier on the first floor. Went to the 3rd floor did the biometrics finger print and the photo. As an alien you will be a HIT. Then you go back down and have your fingerprints done with ink hard copy. Then you will be told to comeback in a week. Note the online application I could not get to print. It said to just bring the registration number. The guy at the Hard copy Fingerprint was confused a while but after I showed him the step from the site he said OK.
> Next week PU Clearance then off to the BI. will let you know what happens


Maraming salamat. 
Where is NBI located? Are there NBI regional offices that can process this?


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

esv1226 said:


> Maraming salamat.
> Where is NBI located? Are there NBI regional offices that can process this?


NBI is located at United Nations Rd and Taft Ave. 
From what I understand it depend on where you live. I live in Antipolo so I must go to the main office According to the website if you apply online you must go to the Main office. I'd check with your satellite office


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Well my visa has been approved next step to BI tomorrowm to get my passport stamped and ACR card renewed. Let you know how it goes


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Congrats! I am waiting for my 6 month mark on the BB Stamp and then I will start the process. I do not look forward to traveling all the way to Manila for this.


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

c_acton98 said:


> Well my visa has been approved next step to BI tomorrowm to get my passport stamped and ACR card renewed. Let you know how it goes


Congratulations. I'm still waiting for our docs that were sent to Philippine Consular Office-Chicago for authentication. Jon, you did get the BB stamp on your passport? Well done.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

I keep reading all the different posts on this subject, the more I am convinced that for the utter simplistic method I have chosen at this point is the best way to handle it. Just get the Balikbayan stamp each year after a short trip/holiday out of the country and forget about it for another year. If I am understanding right, as a Balikbayan, I will not be required to have a ticket out when returning from singapore or Hong Kong. If I have to, I will just purchase a near ticket as I originally did when coming here for the first Balikbayan stamp in my Passport.

Fred


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

esv1226 said:


> Jon, you did get the BB stamp on your passport? Well done.


Yes I got it without issue. I did have to have a follow on ticket at the check-in counter in San Francsico (a 2000p throwaway that I bought before we left).


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Frustrating but successful day
Even though you wait 1 month for the approval to show up on the web site, it is NOT READY when you go to claim the visa.
Upon arrival 10 AM we went to the window to turn in my passport they asked us to wait 30 minutes (Yahoo). We went back they gave me my passport with the original OCR stapled to the passport and told me to turn it in to window 2. When I did they said come back at 3:30 PM ($hit). 
Ok lets go get the ACR (since on 16 Sept they gave me a receipt). Sorry sir it’s still in for approval. Go to room 201. We did the guy in charge was on break (ALREADY ONLY BEEN TO WORK 2 HOURS) so we wait. Seems it’s in for signature, so I asked it’s been over 40 days what’s the problem, seems the one and only person who can sign them was on vacation for 2 weeks so he is behind (imagine that). Sir we will prioritize it. Ok so we left went to Lucky Chinatown mall. Had lunch and spent a few pesos.
Went back to BI at 3 PM the wife went in got the passport with the vise stamp (Yahoo success) but we have to wait 10 days for the ACR. (FRUSTRATION again).
All the trips to BI all the pesos spent all the time wasted this is what you get.
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/46811198/Visa Nov 2014_Redacted.pdf 
But I don’t need a ticket out when we go on vacation! No need to leave the country every year. So for me it is well worth it. 
Next step is to see how often I must renew my ACR I think it is 5 years but I got to look into that.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Congrats! I am positive that the ACR is renewable every 5 years. You also have to go to Intramuros to be interviewed again before it will be approved for renewal. They also will run a warrant check on you. 

True story: A friend of mine went to Intramuros for this reason last year. They held him because there was a warrant for a Brit named Jim Smith and my friend's first name was Jim. Really? Needless to say he was out the next day but that is ridiculous.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

jon1 said:


> Congrats! I am positive that the ACR is renewable every 5 years. You also have to go to Intramuros to be interviewed again before it will be approved for renewal. They also will run a warrant check on you.
> 
> True story: A friend of mine went to Intramuros for this reason last year. They held him because there was a warrant for a Brit named Jim Smith and my friend's first name was Jim. Really? Needless to say he was out the next day but that is ridiculous.


Yeah thats what I was thinking about the renewal. It really doesn't surprise me much anymore about things like that happens. The only thing i hope is it doesn't happen to me.
Do anything here is a cross between a comedy and a reality TV show, its funny at times but head shaking as to how ignorant / silly /stupid people can be


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Yes it reminds me of Abbot and Costello or Laurel and Hardy sometimes. If I find myself Shaking My Damn Head (SMDH) more than two times in a day, it's time to retreat to the house and do something intellectually rewarding (reading, grilling, brewing or drink a few.. )


----------



## colemanlee (Nov 17, 2014)

Just got my 13a probationary a few weeks ago...after I got the required documents, filed them it took a week shy of two months to get the approval. One of the questions I had and most have is about the US police clearance. It was not required as I had been here at the time of application for more than six months. My wife just told me that a NBI clearance is only good for six months, after that you have to do it again, save your original clearance as that will preclude you from having to do the fingerprints all over again..


----------

